# What would you say to someone who thinks that Asian eyes are hunter eyes?



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

was curiously browsing a subreddit for asian incels when I stumbled across this:











what would your response be to asians who are delusional enough to believe that hunter eyes and asian eyes are the same?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

@looksmaxxer234 @thecel @johncruz12345 @Preston @Phillybeard1996 @volcelfatcel @AutisticBeaner Thoughts?

(you niggas better not ignore this tag)


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Oct 23, 2021)

Considering he’s part Eastern European, he probably has some Mongol/Turanid ancestry, I can tell


Spoiler


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> View attachment 1377630
> 
> Considering he’s part Eastern European, he probably has some Mongol/Turanid ancestry, I can tell


Poland isn't eastern europe though


----------



## Preston (Oct 23, 2021)

Azn slit eyes have epicanthic folds, are overly narrow, lack medial canthus, pfl, browridge, Eyebrows and bone support and are covered in fat it doesn't look aesthetic or intimidating at all. Insect eyes. Look how hard his eyes falio this bone mogger asian.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 23, 2021)

@Spiral this is @imdo /aeons on reddit


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 23, 2021)

To have hunter eyes you need lower-set eyebrows, and more "rectangular" format
Most Asians have high-set eyebrows,and round eyes


----------



## Preston (Oct 23, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


>


Doesn't apply to u chang. U have asian hunter eyes


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2021)

Preston said:


> Doesn't apply to u chang. U have asian hunter eyes


after i get this. that is if eppley doesnt retire by the time i can scrounge up 30k he is 64 things are not looking good my dravidian friend


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 23, 2021)

“Your coping” - lev peshkov


----------



## datboijj (Oct 23, 2021)

i like that they think that
as long as squid "game"is popping off
it's giving hunter eyes even more apeal


----------



## Preston (Oct 23, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> after i get this. that is if eppley doesnt retire by the time i can scrounge up 30k he is 64 things are not looking good my dravidian friend
> View attachment 1377641


All copes. U already have hunter eyes. U have bdd.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

@looksmaxxer234 nigga i know you can see this lol


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

Preston said:


> Azn slit eyes have epicanthic folds, are overly narrow, lack medial canthus, pfl, browridge, Eyebrows and bone support and are covered in fat it doesn't look aesthetic or intimidating at all. Insect eyes. Look how hard his eyes falio this bone mogger asian.
> 
> View attachment 1377634


when you really analyse everything, asian eyes and hunter eyes seem almost opposite to each other lol


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Poland isn't eastern europe though


Depends. Sometimes Poland is classified as Eastern Europe.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 23, 2021)

I would say it's over, I have hooded eyes as a mixed polynesian but they get me mistaken as south east asian combined with white skin, even if they did it wouldn't mean shit, they would still be perceived as a ricecels which = over


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

@Preston are prominent brow ridges required for hunter eyes?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> TELL TO HIM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he would just tell you that you're jealous of his glorious monolids


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

@AutisticBeaner I see you reacting to OP but not giving your thoughts


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @AutisticBeaner I see you reacting to OP but not giving your thoughts


well what do you want me to say? it's stupid, but it's hard to explain that to a normie, especially one that's so in denial.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 23, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> well what do you want me to say? it's stupid, but it's hard to explain that to a normie, especially one that's so in denial.


i wanted you to explain how/why the guys in the op are delusional aka how asian eyes and hunter eyes are nearly opposite of each other.

i don't think that the losers in the op are normies. most normies have never even heard of hunter eyes.


----------



## Zakamg (Oct 23, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> was curiously browsing a subreddit for asian incels when I stumbled across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hunter eyes arent a slit 
They arise due to good supra and infra augmentation both of which chinks lack rip


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

@StrangerDanger thoughts?


----------



## fras (Oct 24, 2021)

Cope





Cope


----------



## IdiAmin (Oct 24, 2021)

I would say this:



Spoiler: SPOILER



lmao


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 24, 2021)

It's over for Asian orbitals. They lack deepest eyes due to the shallow orbital structure and projection


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 24, 2021)

they dont have hunter eyes
probably have worst eyes out of all races with the lowest ceiling


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> they dont have hunter eyes
> probably have worst eyes out of all races with the lowest ceiling


I think the main reason they can’t have hunter eyes is down to their weak brow bones.


----------



## Haven (Oct 24, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> View attachment 1377630
> 
> Considering he’s part Eastern European, he probably has some Mongol/Turanid ancestry, I can tell
> 
> ...


Turanid is like 30%asian and he is turanid in pheno idk about dna your map is wrong as fuck


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 24, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I think the main reason they can’t have hunter eyes is down to their weak brow bones.


its not the browridge
its their orbitals, they arent forward grown and the most shallow-set out of all races
asian with browridge but shit orbitals




vs forward grown orbitals with no browridge


----------



## Haven (Oct 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> its not the browridge
> its their orbitals, they arent forward grown and the most shallow-set out of all races
> asian with browridge but shit orbitals
> View attachment 1378274
> ...


Last 2 guys uralid-turanid chads min 20%asian effect on pheno


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> its not the browridge
> its their orbitals, they arent forward grown and the most shallow-set out of all races
> asian with browridge but shit orbitals
> View attachment 1378274
> ...


Also don’t you need double eyelids for hunter eyes?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

@Thompsonz @Baldingman1998 @DesperadoRatado 

Thoughts?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 24, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @Thompsonz @Baldingman1998 @DesperadoRatado
> 
> Thoughts?











Saitama>goku


Facts




looksmax.org


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Saitama>goku
> 
> 
> Facts
> ...


Answered. Your thoughts on the Asian hunter eye debate?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 24, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Answered. Your thoughts on the Asian hunter eye debate?


It's retarded rice eyes aren't hooded eyes. It's small and rice looking. Real hunter also have fat pads and shape of rectangle not rice like @Thompsonz and his a10 eyes


----------



## Clark69 (Oct 24, 2021)

just show them these two pictures


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @looksmaxxer234 @thecel @johncruz12345 @Preston @Phillybeard1996 @volcelfatcel @AutisticBeaner Thoughts?
> 
> (you niggas better not ignore this tag)


@Phillybeard1996 I see you lurking nigga, I know you saw my tag


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

Clark69 said:


> just show them these two pictures


This pretty perfect lmao

The white guy's eyes could be more hunter tho...something more like this:


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 24, 2021)

@turkproducer @ManzareK @Gym @Ethniframementalcel @BigBiceps @Shrek2OnDvD @IdiAmin @germanlooks 

i see a lot of you eating the op but not contributing your thoughts to the thread...


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 25, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @turkproducer @ManzareK @Gym @Ethniframementalcel @BigBiceps @Shrek2OnDvD @IdiAmin @germanlooks
> 
> i see a lot of you eating the op but not contributing your thoughts to the thread...


There's nothing to contribute tbh, it's clear as day asian eyes aren't hunter eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's retarded rice eyes aren't hooded eyes. It's small and rice looking. Real hunter also have fat pads and shape of rectangle not rice like @Thompsonz and his a10 eyes


 What do you mean


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 25, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @Thompsonz @Baldingman1998 @DesperadoRatado
> 
> Thoughts?


Let them cope
Asian hunter eyes is an oxymoron


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 25, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> What do you mean











Saitama>goku


Facts




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Saitama>goku
> 
> 
> Facts
> ...


?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 25, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> ?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1379246


i dont wathc anime


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 25, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> i dont wathc anime


Kid


----------



## CFW432 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hunter eyes are created by the browridge being more protruded over the eye orbitals giving them hooding and as a result, no UEE (upper eyelid exposure). Also you need your eye area to be atleast at a neutral canthal tilt (ive never seen negative canthal tilt hunter eyes, someone link me a photo if you manage to find one). If your browridge isn't significally portruding over your eye orbitals, and you dont have atleast a neutral canthal tilt, you will not have hunter eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 25, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Hunter eyes are created by the browridge being more protruded over the eye orbitals giving them hooding and as a result, no UEE (upper eyelid exposure). Also you need your eye area to be atleast at a neutral canthal tilt (ive never seen negative canthal tilt hunter eyes, someone link me a photo if you manage to find one). If your browridge isn't significally portruding over your eye orbitals, and you dont have atleast a neutral canthal tilt, you will not have hunter eyes.


i have average browridge i have hunter eyes its forward grown orbitals


----------



## CFW432 (Oct 25, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> i have average browridge i have hunter eyes its forward grown orbitals


Ah yes, also orbitals being not securely fastened in their sockets as well.









Almond Eye Surgery in Beverly Hills | Dr. Taban Almond Eye Specialist


What is Almond Eye Surgery? Depending on the ethnicity, almond eyes are considered more beautiful and attractive and youthful.




tabanmd.com


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Oct 25, 2021)

Asian eyes are too protruding they are not deep set like hunter eyes are. I don't think asians maybe with very few rare exceptions can have hunter eyes.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 25, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Hunter eyes are created by the browridge being more protruded over the eye orbitals giving them hooding and as a result, no UEE (upper eyelid exposure). Also you need your eye area to be atleast at a neutral canthal tilt (ive never seen negative canthal tilt hunter eyes, someone link me a photo if you manage to find one). If your browridge isn't significally portruding over your eye orbitals, and you dont have atleast a neutral canthal tilt, you will not have hunter eyes.





Phillybeard1996 said:


> Asian eyes are too protruding they are not deep set like hunter eyes are. I don't think asians maybe with very few rare exceptions can have hunter eyes.


Tbh I’ve never seen an Asian who didn’t have shallow orbitals.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Oct 25, 2021)

That they're not blackpilled


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 28, 2021)

@johncruz12345 Never got your thoughts


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 28, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @johncruz12345 Never got your thoughts


Asian eyes aren't hunter eyes, but a minority of asians can have them.

I dont think hunter eyes are that rare in east asians tbh.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 28, 2021)

Also usually are less deepset, but I've still seen asians with hunter eyes. Asians usually have more fat in the eye area that can cause hooding.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 28, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Asian eyes aren't hunter eyes, but a minority of asians can have them.
> 
> I dont think hunter eyes are that rare in east asians tbh.


I think that hunter eyes are rarer in East Asians than they are in any other racial group but I can’t be completely sure of that


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 28, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Also usually are less deepset, but I've still seen asians with hunter eyes. Asians usually have more fat in the eye area that can cause hooding.


But aren’t deep set eyes the number 1 fundamental requirement for eyes to be hunter?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 28, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I think that hunter eyes are rarer in East Asians than they are in any other racial group but I can’t be completely sure of that


Its legit genetically impossible for east asians to have prey eyes. East asian eyes just dont work like that 

Usually east asian eyes have monolids which is gigafailo, cuz of high eye fat.

But less eye fat can have hunter eyes, but you still need a brow ridge and deepset eyes.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 28, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> But aren’t deep set eyes the number 1 fundamental requirement for eyes to be hunter?


Some asians do have deepseat eyes.


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Oct 28, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> they dont have hunter eyes
> probably have worst eyes out of all races with the lowest ceiling


Somalis have the worst eyes tbh


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 28, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its legit genetically impossible for east asians to have prey eyes. East asian eyes just dont work like that


Did you mean “hunter” instead of “prey”? Because I always thought that East Asian eyes were the most prey out of all races?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 28, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Did you mean “hunter” instead of “prey”? Because I always thought that East Asian eyes were the most prey out of all races?


No these are prey






Its impossible for them to have eyes like this.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 28, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> No these are prey
> View attachment 1383041
> 
> 
> Its impossible for them to have eyes like this.


But those aren’t the only kind of prey eyes.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 28, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Somalis have the worst eyes tbh


Somalis do tend to be bug-eyed tbh.


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Oct 28, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> was curiously browsing a subreddit for asian incels when I stumbled across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 15406 (Nov 1, 2021)

s


johncruz12345 said:


> No these are prey
> View attachment 1383041
> 
> 
> Its impossible for them to have eyes like this.


sometime I wonder how would this guy would look with hunter eyes


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 1, 2021)

Herecales_Perseus said:


> s
> 
> sometime I wonder how would this guy would look with hunter eyes


There’s probably a PSL edit of him floating around somewhere


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

These Asians aren't gonna let this hunter eye belief go


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

@AutisticBeaner @Thompsonz @johncruz12345 Thoughts on #74 ?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Nov 2, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @AutisticBeaner @Thompsonz @johncruz12345 Thoughts on #74 ?


what the actual fuck
let them cope


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> what the actual fuck
> let them cope


literally none of the men in the second post even have good eye areas by Asian standards, let alone hunter eyes


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

@johncruz12345 also when you see this can you post examples of asian hunter eyes please


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I would just explain the person the difference between Asian eyes and hunter eyes:
> 
> -hunter eyes are deep set - Asian eyes are shallow set
> -hunter eyes have hooding caused by good orbitals and fat - Asian eyes have hooding because of the epicanthic fold
> ...



The rest of you useless niggas can go home tbh, ^ explained it perfectly


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

Just for the sake of it though...

@Blackmannnns @Blackeycel @Biggdink Thoughts on OP and #74?


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 2, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Just for the sake of it though...
> 
> @Blackmannnns @Blackeycel @Biggdink Thoughts on OP and #74?


Asian eyes aren’t deep set


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Asian eyes aren’t deep set


this is why i want @johncruz12345 to post examples of deep set eyes tbh


----------



## reptiles (Nov 2, 2021)

Clark69 said:


> just show them these two pictures



Just look at how tall dark and handsome the left guy is it never began for the right hunter eye cels


----------



## reptiles (Nov 2, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> These Asians aren't gonna let this hunter eye belief go




Guy on right is attractive but he certainly does not have the brow ridge or cranium to pull it off also i think it possible hunter eyes is also realted to the cranium or frontal bone in some way


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Just look at how tall dark and handsome the left guy is it never began for the right hunter eye cels


Tbh the white guy in that picture isn’t the best example of hunter eyes either jfl. Obviously the asian guy’s eyes are bottom tier tho


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

@reptiles better comparison of asian eyes and hunter eyes:


----------



## reptiles (Nov 2, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @reptiles better comparison of asian eyes and hunter eyes:



Hunter eyes is caused by 3 things.

1 high set nasal ridge.

2 Forward cranium.

3 Forward supra orbitals.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 2, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Hunter eyes is caused by 3 things.
> 
> 1 high set nasal ridge.
> 
> ...


you and @germanlooks at #79 are saying similar things


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 3, 2021)

Final bump before putting thread to rest


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 3, 2021)

@AcneScars thoughts?


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @AcneScars thoughts?


Pretty much everything that needed to be said has already been said. The reason why Asian eyes can sometimes give the illusion of being hunter is due to their epicanthic folds covering the upper eyelids and medial canthus which mimics the PCT and fat-hooding of actual hunter eyes.

However, Asian eyes look nothing like hunter eyes from the side due to recessed supraorbitals


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 3, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Pretty much everything that needed to be said has already been said. The reason why Asian eyes can sometimes give the illusion of being hunter is due to their epicanthic folds covering the upper eyelids and medial canthus which mimics the PCT and fat-hooding of actual hunter eyes.
> 
> However, Asian eyes look nothing like hunter eyes from the side due to recessed supraorbitals


I was saying to @germanlooks that some people (namely asian incels) see horizontally narrow eyes and equate that with hunter


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jan 11, 2022)

Bumping because bored


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jan 11, 2022)

@Mongrelcel Thoughts?


----------



## 6.5PSL (Jan 11, 2022)

A lot of people on that subreddit are Asian supremacists like that guy. Obviously what he's saying is not true at all. He's literally saying Asians genetically look better but are just too short to model 😂😂😂


----------



## Goebread (Sep 27, 2022)

Hunter eyes are very common in China? Especially in central/north China, they very rarely have upper eyelid exposure. JFL at the retarded mayos in this thread with their retarded looking cherry picked pictures.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 27, 2022)

Jfl, this faggot really thinks asians have close to zero appeal to white women just because of their height


----------



## Goebread (Sep 27, 2022)

Nobody in China even finds these types remotely gl.

https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.pinimg.com%2Foriginals%2F55%2Fe4%2F90%2F55e4909fa88066058697fe8b0fe4f08b.jpg&hash=d77559c5e5afee5eb0f6a22408a8b24a

https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.teammodels.no%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F09%2Fandreas_e_portfolio01-871x1024.jpg&hash=00e0f5bf928b85d52b393af12bb69776


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Sep 27, 2022)

Goebread said:


> Hunter eyes are very common in China? Especially in central/north China, they very rarely have upper eyelid exposure. JFL at the retarded mayos in this thread with their retarded looking cherry picked pictures.


Coping gook
Who's alt are you , coping pinkcel Maybe ?
I still dont understand this influx of rice supremacists 
Why did you join this forum ?


----------

